# Systema seminar in FL w/Jim King 5/15-16



## SonnyPuzikas (Apr 6, 2004)

Russian Combat Academy will host Jim King for intensive 2 day seminar in Sarasota, FL on May 15-16, 2004.
One of the senior Russian System practitioners under Vladimir Vasiliev and Mikhail Ryabko, Jim King is also one of the most capable instructors of this Art of combat and survival.
Among the topics covered:
- Breathing in the context of combat.
- Short (AKA "military") work in Russian System.
- Wave movement and form.
- Strikes.

Contact Russian Combat Academy to reserve your attendance or for more details. Space is limited.
(941) 356-9371, www.russiancombatacademy.com


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (May 6, 2004)

Friday, May 14th, Jim King and Sonny Puzikas will conduct combat conditioning class at the Russian Combat Academy 6-7pm, with Q&A session to follow until 8:30pm. Session is free for those attending May 15-16 Jim King seminar. For more information contact Russian Combat Academy (941) 356-9371, (941) 330-1866 or sonny@russiancombatacademy.com.
 :btg:


----------



## Frank_Gulf_Coast (May 26, 2004)

Sonny--

Thanks for bringing Jim King in for the seminar, it was excellent!
Jim has a very clear teaching style that made everything easier to understand.
The conditioning was great as well. I can hardly remember being that sore in recent years.
I am looking forward to the next seminar!
Respectfully,
Frank
Gulf Coast


----------

